

Ask HN Developers: Portfolios for Job Interview - JBerlinsky

I have a job interview with a consulting firm on Wednesday, and they have implied very loosely that I should have some work samples to show them. I've never had an interview in-person before that has asked me for these things; they have all pretty much gone along with my resume and any references I may have provided. How should I prepare for this type of interview, what should I bring, etc.? I'm thinking of going to Fedex Office tomorrow and getting some screenshots of applications and sites I've done printed up on 8.5x11" paper in full color, but will this be enough?
======
mcknz
I haven't either -- I always just point people to my web site, where I
maintain a portfolio. Paper is probably good in case you are meeting in an
area with no computers or internet access. Better to have stuff with you and
not use it than vice versa.

Could also bring code/screenshots on a USB drive too, though not everyone is
going to want to load up an unknown drive.

I got a 404 on your resume page....

~~~
JBerlinsky
Good catch on the resume. I just moved servers; the .htaccess files must have
not transferred. It's fixed now. Thanks!

~~~
mcknz
You might also try just emailing/calling them and see what they want -- could
say "I wanted to show you some samples of my work," or "did you want to see
samples of my work?" and then ask what format(s) they prefer it to be in, or
the types of work they want to see (design, UI, backend?). At worst you're
back where you started, and you might get some additional info in the process.
In any event you'd probably still want some paper with you.

